
Show HN: Thinkosaur – Shows for programmers - srik
http://thinkosaur.com
======
brudgers
I appreciate your attention to overall aesthetics. The video I watched was
informative and reasonably well organized.

However, the site hits one of my hot buttons: harvesting email addresses. As a
live person, all that really matters to me is a username and password. My
experience suggests the long term potential cost of providing a working email
isn't worth it just to try the site out on the off chance that it turns out to
be a community worth joining.

I understand that it is a way of trying to handle spam on your end. Not
providing an email address is a way of handling spam on my end. Offloading
your problem onto the user, is the inverse of a useful business proposition.
How does Hacker News manage to work without it?

Anyway, that's my issue not yours. Again, nice work.

I'm curious regarding how you see the site evolving. Will it be a platform for
other authors too?

~~~
srik
Oh thanks. I totally see your side! Sorry. I definitely want this to be
supported by a paid membership eventually but I think it's unreasonable to
demand that right away and am willing to put out as good content as I can at
the moment so I can earn trust but I felt I needed a channel to communicate
with those who find this content interesting and I consciously picked email
over RSS after deliberating for a while.

> Will it be a platform for other authors too?

Yes I do want to have other's have shows with their own individual style as
long it adheres to being BS and grandiose free.

------
wingerlang
Hard to read with the fonts and colors

~~~
srik
Sorry I'll set aside some time this weekend to re-evaluate the fonts and color
choices.

